# would u be interested in this trade



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

zach randolph,steve blake,travis outlaw for 7 pick,and raef lafretz and some salary filler.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

No. If we're giving up number 7, I want somebody good in return. Not Randolph and 2 role players, if that.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> No. If we're giving up number 7, I want somebody good in return. Not Randolph and 2 role players, if that.


I'm not the biggest Randolph fan in the world but to say he is not good? He is a 2nd teir player in the NBA when healthy. So basically that statement is absolutley ludacris.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

DWest Superstar said:


> I'm not the biggest Randolph fan in the world but to say he is not good? He is a 2nd teir player in the NBA.


I mean, I want a star player in return. Randolph is an undersized PF, and he's been having injury trouble almost his whole career.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> I mean, I want a star player in return. Randolph is an undersized PF, and he's been having injury trouble almost his whole career.


When healthy Randolph is an all star. No one gets an all star in return for the #7 pick in a weak draft, thats stupid. 

2006 All Star Roster 

Show me a player that any team would trade for the 7th pick. You overrate this draft pick.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

Won't say anything bad about Randolph, it is just that contract which I wouldn't touch, I would rather hold on to LaFrentz and wait until his contract expires than to take on the rest of Zach's contract.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

DWest Superstar said:


> I'm not the biggest Randolph fan in the world but to say he is not good? He is a 2nd teir player in the NBA when healthy. So basically that statement is absolutley ludacris.


Randolph is overweight and coming off the same microfracture surgery that wiped out K-Mart and others. No thanks.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

If Randolph can stay healthy it's not bad, but the contract is huge and longer than Raef's. 
(Not sure they would want Raef's contract). Outlaw is a mediocre Forward. 
Blake's 4.5 APG for 26.2 mins/game, 8.2 pts, meh.
Don't know anything about their contract size/length. 
Our biggest needs are point guard, Center and cash, I don't see enough upside.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Honestly no for one because of Randolphs contract and for 2 because of his health concerns and for 3 because I think he has serious character flaws the incident last year with his brother and now gun toting like a gang guy no, not with our young guys, they don't need that kind of influence...Tony Allen makes bad enough decisions without a guy like that to bud around with.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> When healthy Randolph is an all star. No one gets an all star in return for the #7 pick in a weak draft, thats stupid.
> 
> 2006 All Star Roster
> 
> Show me a player that any team would trade for the 7th pick. You overrate this draft pick.


You under-rate this draft. There certainly are potential allstars at the #7. And hopefully they come without the weight, injury and character issues Randolf has.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Causeway said:


> You under-rate this draft. There certainly are potential allstars at the #7. And hopefully they come without the weight, injury and character issues Randolf has.


So what all star from this year is worth the 7th pick?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> So what all star from this year is worth the 7th pick?



must u always bait people into fighting with u???


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Causeway said:


> You under-rate this draft. There certainly are potential allstars at the #7. And hopefully they come without the weight, injury and character issues Randolf has.


Obviously, someone can find a player better than a few of these all stars. But that's only looking back in hindsight. The chances of the Celtics picking that player in the draft is very small. If the Celtics had a chance to trade their first round pick for one of these players, they would obviously do it.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

hell ya, the #7 wont make an impact until 2-3 years down the road, zach randolph, steve blake playing along pierce and szczerbiak would be a pretty good lineup. good enough to make the playoffs.


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

I honestly don't give two ***** about the playoffs if we don't have a legitimate shot at the title. We're the freaking Celtics, remember?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> must u always bait people into fighting with u???


For what it's worth, I'd also _love_ to hear the answer to DWest's question. What all-star is worth the 7th pick in _this_ draft?



beantown said:


> I honestly don't give two ***** about the playoffs if we don't have a legitimate shot at the title. We're the freaking Celtics, remember?


Yeah, the '90's were one hell of a time.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> For what it's worth, I'd also _love_ to hear the answer to DWest's question. What all-star is worth the 7th pick in _this_ draft?




causeway said there were POTENTIAL allstars at #7...i GUARANTEE in the next 12 years SOMEONE picked at number 7 or lower will have made the all star team at least once


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Yeah, the '90's were one hell of a time.


Damnit. Len Bias, Tim Duncan, and Half of Detroit Basketball.





Let's :clown: not forget Antoine Walker.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

bias was in 86


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> causeway said there were POTENTIAL allstars at #7...i GUARANTEE in the next 12 years SOMEONE picked at number 7 or lower will have made the all star team at least once


Yeh but I was questioning mqtcelticsfan when he said he wanted a star player in return for the #7 pick. I just think it is ludacris for any team to do that. Causeway was questioning me when I said no team would trade an all star for the 7th pick. You seem to be baiting me into a reply that you will disagree with...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> causeway said there were POTENTIAL allstars at #7...i GUARANTEE in the next 12 years SOMEONE picked at number 7 or lower will have made the all star team at least once





> You under-rate _*this*_ draft. There certainly are potential allstars at the #7. And hopefully they come without the weight, injury and character issues Randolf has.


..


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Yeh but I was questioning mqtcelticsfan when he said he wanted a star player in return for the #7 pick. I just think it is ludacris for any team to do that. Causeway was questioning me when I said no team would trade an all star for the 7th pick. You seem to be baiting me into a reply that you will disagree with...


you said:



DWest Superstar said:


> When healthy Randolph is an all star. No one gets an all star in return for the #7 pick in a weak draft, thats stupid.
> 
> 2006 All Star Roster
> 
> Show me a player that any team would trade for the 7th pick. You overrate this draft pick.


to which I replied:



> You under-rate this draft. There certainly are potential allstars at the #7. And hopefully they come without the weight, injury and character issues Randolf has.


maybe I was not clear. I did not say or mean to say there were *no* allstars I would not trade the #7 for. But there are allstars and there are ALLSTARS. Randolf IMO is not worth the #7 and especially not just by using the reasoning "When healthy Randolph is an all star. No one gets an all star in return for the #7 pick in a weak draft, thats stupid."

This draft may not have a standout #1 (or even 2 or 3) but there are some very nice options in the top 7 that I'd be happier with than Randolph - even if he has been an allstar. Vin Baker was an allstar as well (not that he's the same now as Randolph but you get the point).


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Also just because a player is an allstar does not mean he works for our current situation. I do NOT want a guy just so we can get in the playoffs but not compete for a title - or that gets us in the playoffs but takes away from the progression of the youth at the expense of just getting in. 

So from last years allstars there more than one I would not trade #7 for.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

you misunderstood me aqua...im saying that someone picked in THIS years draft thats number 7 or lower will make an all star game in the next 12 years...get me?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> you misunderstood me aqua...im saying that someone picked in THIS years draft thats number 7 or lower will make an all star game in the next 12 years...get me?



I'm sure they will, but picks seven and 60 obviously the chances of one guy making the game is pretty good, but the chances of us picking that guy is still one in 53.

This draft is a great draft for teams that need an extra player to make it to the next level, very bad for a team that needs three to four players to get to a .500 team.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

We are not three to four players away. three years maybe - but not three to four players.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> We are not three to four players away. three years maybe - but not three to four players.


Fear Tony Allen, Delonte West, Gerald Green, Al Jefferson and Kendrick Perkins. I'm sure those guys gives other teams shivers.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

They fear Zach Randolf?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> They fear Zach Randolf?


You tell me, he was a 19 and nine player for the past three seasons (the time he got real playing time).

To me, that's a lot scarier than one guy who puts up over 10 ppg and four guys who can't even crack six per game. 

The only scary guy on this roster is Tony Allen and his Chicaco friends.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Vin Baker was an allstar as well (not that he's the same now as Randolph but you get the point).


Just for the record Vinny B was not a 20/10 player 2 years befor we traded for him, nor was he under 30 years old


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

aquaitious said:


> Fear Tony Allen, Delonte West, Gerald Green, Al Jefferson and Kendrick Perkins. I'm sure those guys gives other teams shivers.


Allen, Green, Jefferson and maybe West could turn into really good pros, I think.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Allen, Green, Jefferson and maybe West could turn into really good pros, I think.


Perkins and West have a better chance to turn into pros than all three of those combined, judging from their play in the last two years.

We're basing that Green and Jefferson will turn into "stars" because they were "high lottery" picks? What have any of those three done to deserve to be said they'll "turn into really good pros?" so far in their career?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> We're basing that Green and Jefferson will turn into "stars" because they were "high lottery" picks? What have any of those three done to deserve to be said they'll "turn into really good pros?" so far in their career?




green was 18 and jefferson was 15...they werent high lottery picks...they just have more potential than the others...higher ceilings if you will...but i agree with u that just because theres a higher cieling doesnt mean they will ever get there...


although green looks like the real deal...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> green was 18 and jefferson was 15...they werent high lottery picks...they just have more potential than the others...higher ceilings if you will...but i agree with u that just because theres a higher cieling doesnt mean they will ever get there...


So 17 and 14 teams wouldn't pick them because they couldn't wait for them to develop or something? If they had _such high_ ceilings not one of 31 picks could have taken a risk on them? We're talking about teams that are in worse shape than the Celtics and they couldn't afford to gamble on players that are, as apparently considered by some, set all stars? 




> although green looks like the real deal...


Love the kid but I wouldn't really call him "the real deal" yet, scoring a few points versus the Raptors is, as proven by Kobe Bryant, a bit simpler than people think.


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> bias was in 86


woulda been hitting his prime january 1, 1990


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

aquaitious said:


> So 17 and 14 teams wouldn't pick them because they couldn't wait for them to develop or something? If they had _such high_ ceilings not one of 31 picks could have taken a risk on them? We're talking about teams that are in worse shape than the Celtics and they couldn't afford to gamble on players that are, as apparently considered by some, set all stars?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the draft isn't exactly a sure thing, now is it? Just because 17 teams passes on GG, doesn't mean he won't be the best player in his draft, for example. Was Kobe the best draft pick in his class? Wasn't he taken after some other players that ended up sucking?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Was Kobe the best draft pick in his class?





nooooooope :wink:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> nooooooope :wink:


Enough with Waltah already!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Well, the draft isn't exactly a sure thing, now is it? Just because 17 teams passes on GG, doesn't mean he won't be the best player in his draft, for example. Was Kobe the best draft pick in his class? Wasn't he taken after some other players that ended up sucking?


What are the chances that the Celtics have picked TWO superstars in TWO consecutive drafts in Jefferson and Green? 

Right now, everyone is making it sound like as if Jefferson and Green are a destined to be the saviors of this franchise.

Yes there are people who are picked late and become stars, but two of them on the same team within two years?


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> What are the chances that the Celtics have picked TWO superstars in TWO consecutive drafts in Jefferson and Green?
> 
> Right now, everyone is making it sound like as if Jefferson and Green are a destined to be the saviors of this franchise.
> 
> Yes there are people who are picked late and become stars, but two of them on the same team within two years?


hmm...true.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> What are the chances that the Celtics have picked TWO superstars in TWO consecutive drafts in Jefferson and Green?
> 
> Right now, everyone is making it sound like as if Jefferson and Green are a destined to be the saviors of this franchise.


Jefferson...nah

Gerald Green.. YES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Causeway said:


> We are not three to four players away. three years maybe - but not three to four players.



I agree with Causeway. We are three to four years away from being a .500 team.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

I dont think I'd do it because Randolph's been in the NBA 2 years now and hasnt been able to play very strong because of injuries. Then we got T-Law who is 21 or 22 I believe, and its only his 2nd year to and the last Blazer games I went to this season, he had improved his jump shot. And then Steve Blake, Hes pretty good, starter or coming off the bench, he was the Kobe Stopper this year remember that? I was their. I think Travis will turn out to be something like a Darius Miles, or Jason Richardson, just not as good as a Jump shot...I think somewhere within those fast high jumping dunkers, but he'll devolop a nice Jump shot if he continues to practice over the Summer and he'll get to practice in games next week for the Summer League...O, and Im going to the Summer League so I guess Ill see how they do and if theyve improved..I live in Oregon so Go BLAZERS


----------

